#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  Ньингма в Украине

## arrstar

надеюсь узнать на этом ФОРУМЕ хоть какую то инфу про Орден, а то мы в Башкирии без информации остались!
а ведь это очень огорчительно  :Frown: 
bagilov@mail.ru

----------


## Dio-Deni

Посмотрите на сайте Ньингма в Украине http://ningma.agava.ru/
там кажется есть контактный e-meil.

----------


## arrstar

!

----------


## Ассаджи

Попробуйте

http://ningma.kiev.ua/russian/news.html

там вроде бы адреса посвежее.

----------


## arrstar

Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Раз живая тема снова всплыла, стоит добавить ссылку на обсуждение http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=4961
и добавить, что недавно я услышал личное свидетельство одного участника событий, что Дорже Жамбо со своими "бойцами тибетских боевых искусств" в монастыре занимался обычным бандитизмом по найму - т.е. сбивал с должника деньги за проценты от этих денег.

Вот такая вот информация к сведению.

----------


## dongen

смотря какую информацию стремится найти человек и зачем...
Андрею Беседину вместо публичного тиражирования слухов. лучше, по-моему, ссылаться на точный источник. Например, очевидец и участник сбора денег ... т утверждал, что .....
Вопрос только зачем????
а вот мне говорили (мой друг по университету), что в этом ордене занимались разгрузкой/погрузкой  сельхозпродукции в колхозе, охраной киосков от рэкетиров и проходимцев. - тоже к сведению.
НО!!! а зачем всё это?????????????
Намо БУДДА!

----------


## Анна Давыдова

Andrei Besedin! У вас какая-то личная неприязнь к Ордену Лунг-жонг-па? Как это относиться к вопросам практики Дхармы? ведь мы обсуждаем здесь эти вопросы, или я ошибаюсь..

----------


## Ersh

Нет такого ордена в тибетском буддизме. При чем здесь личная неприязнь? Это объективная информация.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Andrei Besedin! У вас какая-то личная неприязнь к Ордену Лунг-жонг-па?


Так он там получал "буддийское прибежище" у Дордже Жамбо.   :Smilie:

----------


## Анна Давыдова

> Нет такого ордена в тибетском буддизме. При чем здесь личная неприязнь? Это объективная информация.


Чем обоснована Ваша информация?

----------


## Ersh

Чем обоснована информация о том, что Волга впадает в Каспийское иоре?

----------


## dongen

Этот Орден создал Дорже Жамбо. Он зарегистрирован в госслужбах, а посему формально и реально существует, имеются последователи. Качество практики в нём - это другой вопрос, линии преемственности и т.д.
Например, мне может часть имени "Жамбо" не особо импонирует мягко говоря, а вот "Дордже" - сильно!  :Smilie: 
что из этого? моё восприятие и всё - никому не навязываю.  :Smilie:

----------


## dongen

Для кого то Дордже Жамбо - учитель дхармы. Кого то побудил встать на путь, кто то разуверился. Процесс ..................

----------


## dongen

> Так он там получал "буддийское прибежище" у Дордже Жамбо.


потешаться не стоит. Если человек получил Прибежище, то он дал клятвы прежде всего самому себе в Присутствии иных. Или даже оных  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Анна, у меня нет личной неприязни к почтенному Дорже Жамбо, тем более, что благодаря ему я принял прибежище в Трех Драгоценностях и у нас с ним есть общий учитель - Гарчен Ринпоче. 

На тему, как это относится к практике Дхармы:
в Ваджраяне говорится о важности проверять учителя прежде, чем получать от него тантрийские учения. Гуру Падмасамбхава, на основе учений которого и возникла школа Ньингма, объяснял: «не проверить учителя - всё равно, что выпить яд». Так что в Ваджраяне, и в Ньингма в частности, личность учителя имеет непосредственное значение. 

В своё время я задавался этим вопросом и попытался поискать информацию.
Я знаком со многими украинскими буддистами, в том числе, и с теми, кто знал Дорже Жамбо с начала девяностых, те, кто также был в Бурятии в те времена, те, кто был его учеником и много лет жил в Ольгинке. 

Я общался со всеми ними, и у меня возникло несколько вопросов относительно линии передачи Дорже Жамбо - например на каком языке Дорже Жамбо получал наставления у тибетского Наставника, от какого Учителя он получал полные монашеские обеты (гелонга), и так далее, и я задал их Дорже Жамбо по электронной почте, он ответил поверхностно, а не по сути, и я ответ опубликовал на форуме.

Затем Дорже Жамбо написал мне довольно неожиданно: рассказал детали отбывания им наказания за кражу в конце восьмидесятых и пригрозил физической расправой "если я буду трепать имя его Учителя", сообщив, что в Приднестровье он уже убивал людей и пригрозив вспомнить тот свой опыт.

Было довольно неожиданно получить письмо в таком духе от человека, который называет себя монахом и тем более учителем Дхармы, согласитесь.  

На том история нашего общения закончилась - несколько лет мы никак не общались (разве что на форуме сангхаоргюа), при встречах на мероприятиях вежливо улыбались и раскланивались.

Недавно я познакомился с человеком, который был преданным учеником ДЖ, жил в Ольгинке в начале двухтысячных годов, а причиной его ухода из монастыря стало то, что он услышал предложение тем, кто уже хорошо овладел "маг-цзалом", поехать выбить из должника деньги за процент от этих денег. 
Это тоже было довольно странно слышать, но у меня нет причин не верить этому человеку. Разрешения приводить свое имя этот человек мне не давал.

Я не хочу на форуме давать этой информации какую-то оценку. Пусть те, кто хочет следовать наставлениям Гуру Падмасамбхавы, имеют эту информацию, и с полной осознанностью и ответственностью выбирают учителя - это личное дело каждого.

Если вас интересует дополнительная информация - пишите в личные сообщения.

----------


## Ersh

> Этот Орден создал Дорже Жамбо. Он зарегистрирован в госслужбах, а посему формально и реально существует, имеются последователи. Качество практики в нём - это другой вопрос, линии преемственности и т.д.
> Например, мне может часть имени "Жамбо" не особо импонирует мягко говоря, а вот "Дордже" - сильно! 
> что из этого? моё восприятие и всё - никому не навязываю.


Я написал, что такого ордена нет в _тибетском буддизме_. В госорганах Украины он, вероятно, существует.

----------


## dongen

понятно как голый пень  :Smilie: 
в госорганах не наверное, а существует и на физическом пространстве Украины тоже. 
отношение к этому - дело индивидуальное.

----------


## Ali

Нашел по этому поводу интересный материал а сети: http://www.kungfu.ru/forum/index.php...=14516&forum=1
В свете информации, представленной там, сообщения о "выбивании долгов" выглядит несколько странно и попахивает личной неприязнью. Кроме того, в Донецкой области этот монастырь известен прежде всего как изготовляющий лекарственные препараты и с этих же доходов живущий. Вообще же, посмотрев фотографии с сайта ningma.org.ua у меня возникли ОЧЕНЬ большие сомнения в причастности этой организации к криминалу: уж очень все скромно для криминальных "братков"...
Да и по поводу ордена на сайте "Нингма в Украине" ничего не говорится о его "тибетскости" - насколько я понял, речь идет о Ньингме, а орден создан именно для распространения Дхармы на пост-советском пространстве, вне привязанности к Школам и Традициям. Насколько я понял, Учителя Терасава и Кайсен были приглашены в Украину именно этой организацией.

----------


## Legba

Господа! Вот неужели кроме меня никого не смущает тот факт, что *ни один* тибетский Учитель не признается в существовании Маг-Цзала? В разное время этот вопрос задавался Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, Патрулу Ринпоче, Палден Шерабу Ринпоче - все говорят - нету такого, с чего вы взяли, ребяты? Да, есть "лама-пай" - но это сугубо китайское явление, тибетские корни декларируются, но ничем себя не выдают. Выходят книга за книгой - воспоминания Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче, Чагдуд Тулку Ринпоче - и все молчок. Скрывают, видать %). Огромная тибетская диаспора - в Индии, Швейцарии, далее везде. Сами тибетцы признают, что многие сейчас профанируют как тибетскую медицину, так и учение тантры. Сравнительно легко получить наставления по таким весьма секретным прежде практикам как "Шесть Йог Наропы" и т.п. Но вот Маг-Цзал никто из тибетцев не "сдал". :Cool:  



> По поводу рассуждений "эффективно-неэффективно" - "только факты", как и просил Игорь:
> 1) Учитель лично вышел победителем из ножевого боя против семи человек нападавших в 1993 году. То ли простые хулиганы, то ли - "желающие проверить" из конкурирующих школ (бывало в Донецке и такое). Результат - трое попали в реанимацию, остальные разбежались, был суд, дело прекращено за отсутствием состава преступления. Это можно легко проверить.
> 2) Его ученик во время охраны какого-то объекта в Ольгинке пресек вооруженный грабеж (на сей раз - уже не хулиганов, а "профи". Результат - хотя и сам был ранен, у грабителей - один труп, двое раненых. Вынесена благодарность начальником Волновахского РОВД.
> 3) Учитель принимал участие в создание украинского антитеррора МВД в г. Донецка в составе группы инструкторов под руководством П.П. Шерекина - главного инструктора спецназа МВД Украины.


Тот факт, что некто умеет хорошо махаться, вышел из поножовщины кого-то там зарезав и т.д. вовсе не говорит в пользу существования тибетского боевого искусства. Связь между этими явлениями примерно такая-же, как между существованием Валуева и аутентичностью "боевого гопака". А калечить кого-то в поножовщине - вообще-то довольно странный поступок для:
1. Наставника
2. Монаха
3. Вообще буддиста
4. Просто вменяемого человека

Опомнитесь, панове!

----------


## Ali

Ну, вообще-то, ни Далай-лама, ни Намхай Норбу не писали в своих книгах и о математике, что не отрицает ее существования в Тибете. Если в Тибете не было ВООБЩЕ никакого воин. искусства - то это самое уникальное государство в истории человечества... А кроме маг-зал аргументы есть?

----------


## dongen

воинское искусство и буддизм вещи вполне совместимые. Только глупец и мазохист даст врагам человечества себя убивать  :Smilie: 
в Шаолиньсы, Сёриндзи кемпо и т.д. - не паиньки практикуют  :Smilie: 
Айкидо - путь мира и гармонии, стиль карате-до Вадорю - тоже и т.д.  
Изобретать Дордже Жамбо может многое - "где здесь плохое? где здесь хорошее? ни плохое, ни хорошее ни владыки над нами. Мы владыки своих мыслей ....."   :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> ни один тибетский Учитель не признается в существовании Маг-Цзала


Странно! По меньшей мере один участник  этой темы (ученик Дордже Жамбо) лет ... назад с пеной у рта доказывал его существование.  :Smilie:  См. архивы.

----------


## Ersh

Не, понятное дело, что изобретать человек может что угодно. И не исключено, что "маг-цзал" - весьма эффективная боевая система.
Вот только с монашеским орденом непонятно. Приедет такой "монах" в Гоман-дацан поступать, или в монастырь какой другой... А его там спросят - ты откуда такой монах-нигмапинец?-  Из ордена Лунг-жом-па!...
Занавес...

----------


## Ali

"с монашеским орденом непонятно"
А разве этот орден монашеский? Кстати, покопавшись в сети, я выяснил, что ВСЕ буддийские ордена были созданы в 20-м веке. Так что вопрос "откуда ты" можно задать к ним всем... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Если в Тибете не было ВООБЩЕ никакого воин. искусства - то это самое уникальное государство в истории человечества...


Али, сомнительный "маг-цзал" - отдельная тема.

Один из первых соратников Дорже Жамбо в начале девяностых рассказал, что наблюдал, как Дорже Жамбо придумывал все связки и разрабатывал "маг-цзал" исходя из своего опыта в карате итд. Надо, конечно, попросить у них у всех разрешения упоминать их имена, но, блин, заниматься очными ставками и всё такое вот мне меньше всего надо  :Smilie: 

Кроме того, несколько человек, которые занимались маг-цзалом, в том числе и несколько лет в монастыре - независимо друг от друга рассказали, что сожалеют о том, что впустую потратили несколько лет и только загубили время и форму. 

Большинство тех, кто занимался маг-цзалом в Киеве сейчас либо перестали заниматься, либо ушли заниматься к другим мастерам. В том числе и Чойчен, который в 2004-м на форуме расхваливал систему ДЖ. Могу познакомить и с другими крайне опытными магцзаловцами. Пообщайтесь. Информация доступна.

Ладно бы если бы это был отдельный случай с отдельными нерадивыми учениками... Но когда на протяжении восемнадцати лет от учителя уходят ученики, может быть, проблема не в учениках, а в учителе? 

Что же касается лекарственных средств - то Дорже Жамбо сам рассказывал, что получил инфаркт, экспериментируя с составами этих средств. Поэтому я бы поостерегся от применения лекарств, которые составлены не врачами, не лицензированы, но зато продаются под тибетскими брендами типа "амрита", "шанг-шунг" и так далее. Они настолько же подлинные, как и "монашеская ряса" Дорже Жамбо, придуманная им самим.

А обсуждение на форуме, которое вы привели, недостоверно. Во-первых, юридическая суть дела в 2003-м году была совсем в другом: верховный суд разрешил реализовать право граждан на свободу совести - согласно законодательству, даже шарлатаны в Украине имеют совершенно законное право создавать монастырь.

Дорже Жамбо не получал тантрийское посвящение от Далай-ламы, он получал от него обеты бодхисаттвы. И, между прочим, на основании этого заявлял, что является представителем школы Гелук в Украине - сам слышал.

И так далее, и тому подобное.

Развивать дальше тему я не буду, если есть вопросы - в личные сообщения.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Странно! По меньшей мере один участник  этой темы (ученик Дордже Жамбо) лет ... назад с пеной у рта доказывал его существование.  См. архивы.


На этом форуме можно хорошо проследить, как изменялось моё отношение к Олегу Владимировичу по мере того, как я узнавал всё больше информации о нём  :Smilie:

----------


## Ali

"Дорже Жамбо сам рассказывал, что получил инфаркт, экспериментируя с составами этих средств"
"На этом форуме можно хорошо проследить, как изменялось моё отношение к Олегу Владимировичу по мере того, как я узнавал всё больше информации о нём"
Занятно... Хотя я и не знаю этого ламу (ДЖ) мне уже охота с ним познакомиться: после инфаркта - заниматься воинскими искусствами! или насчет инфаркта откровенная лажа - или он действительно в совершенстве владеет некими методами исцеления. В моем возрасте и при моем здоровье это весьма актуально. Спасибо за информацию.
"представителем школы Гелук в Украине" - это как? Можно быть представителем Далай-ламы, например. Если он получал посвящения от Далай-ламы, то он является действительно принадлежащим к Гелуг, как и Вы - к Дригун-Кагью. Насколько я могу судить с сайта "Нингма в Украине" никаких заявлений об "официальном представительстве" там не прослеживается. Извините за мой скепсис, но я привык иметь дело с первоисточниками, а не "одна баба сказала".

----------


## Ali

"Дорже Жамбо не получал тантрийское посвящение от Далай-ламы, он получал от него обеты бодхисаттвы."
Насколько я понял, речь идет о большем посвящении, которое давал Далай-лама в 1991 г. в Иволге. Один мой знакомый, который тоже там был, говорил, что в третий день посвящения давалось именно тантрическое посвящение, в частности Хайягрива. Или это не относится к Тантре?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> "Дорже Жамбо не получал тантрийское посвящение от Далай-ламы, он получал от него обеты бодхисаттвы."
> Насколько я понял, речь идет о большем посвящении, которое давал Далай-лама в 1991 г. в Иволге. Один мой знакомый, который тоже там был, говорил, что в третий день посвящения давалось именно тантрическое посвящение, в частности Хайягрива. Или это не относится к Тантре?


Уважаемый Али, в своей биографии Дорже Жамбо действительно упоминает, что получал посвящения от Его Святейшества, так что вполне возможно, что вы правы.

Просто на тех его лекциях, на которых я был, Дорже Жамбо неоднократно рассказывал, что получал от Далай-ламы обеты бодхисаттвы, но почему-то никогда не упоминал его, как своего ваджрного учителя.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> "представителем школы Гелук в Украине" - это как?


Это звучало так:

- Скажите пожалуйста, к какой школе буддизма вы относитесь?
- Мой Наставник был из ньингма, поэтому по Наставнику я представляю школу ньингма, но по Учителю я представляю школу гелук, кроме того, я получал обеты бодхисаттвы от Далай-ламы, так что я являюсь представителем как школы Ньингма, так и школы Гелук.

Кстати, на этом форуме Дорже Жамбо году этак в двухтысячном писал, что представляет особую традицию "Допадмасамбхавской Ньингмы". Наверное, это очень тайная традиция, если о ней никто никогда не слышал.

PS: Если вы не знакомы с ламой - познакомьтесь, все контакты есть у него на сайте. А то обсуждать человека за глаза что толку?

----------


## Ali

> Кстати, на этом форуме Дорже Жамбо году этак в двухтысячном писал, что представляет особую традицию "Допадмасамбхавской Ньингмы". Наверное, это очень тайная традиция, если о ней никто никогда не слышал.


Ничего подобного на сайте "Ньингма в Украине" не встретил. Можно ссылочку?
По поводу Ваджрного Учителя - давно хотел узнать у участников форума, кто считается таковым и сколько их может быть у одного человека (поскольку заметил некоторое расхождение во мнениях)?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Поищите сами в архивах этого форума примерно около 2000-го года сообщения пользователей "Дорже Жамбо Чойдже-лама" и "apple" - это его тогдашний ученик Ешей Дордже. Неудивительно, что на сайте не встретили - после того, как подобные глупости вскрылись, такие утверждения ДЖ перестал делать.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Увы, архив форума за те времена больше недоступен.

Осталось только вот это обсуждение:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=3533

----------


## Ersh

Интересно, что за такие тайные нигмапинские посвящения получил Дорже Жамбо от Далай-Ламы, которые дали ему право стать сразу настоятелем монастыря?
Насколько я знаю, Его Святейшество был в Иволге не так долго, чтобы обучить всем нигмапинским премудростям желающих. К тому же нет никаких других нигмапинских лам, получивших там такое обучение.
Добавлю, что я несяц или чуть более спустя визита Далай-Ламы, был в Иволгинском Дацане, и застал там только одного русского обучающегося, и это был не Дорже Жамбо.
Вызывает вопросы, когда и где Дорже Жамбо обучался таинственному маг-цзалу. Компетентные люди на сайте кунгфу.ру определили этот стиль, как смесь приемов, существующих в в китайских единоборствах.
Я не вижу в биографии Дорже Жамбо сколь-нибудь долгого периода ученичества, достаточного, чтобы достичь высот мастера в неизвестной ему дисциплине.

----------


## Ali

Что по поводу Ваджрных Учителей?

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Скачайте тут: http://buddhist.ru/archive/archive.zip
и поищите сами.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Ваджрный учитель - это каждый учитель, благодаря которому практикующий постиг природу ума - ваджру. Ваджрных учителей может быть много.

----------


## Ersh

> А разве этот орден монашеский? Кстати, покопавшись в сети, я выяснил, что ВСЕ буддийские ордена были созданы в 20-м веке. Так что вопрос "откуда ты" можно задать к ним всем...


Ну давайте обойдемся без софистики. В свое время этот центр позиционировался, как монастырь, и его насельники носили рясы.

----------


## Ali

По Вашей ссылке - чесно говоря не смог найти какой-либо информации, только предположения и слухи... В то же время заходя на сайт "Ньингмы..." вижу фото ДЖ с известными Учителями, во время посвящений и ретритов. Пока - доверяю глазам. А вот информация, что ДЖ смог создать общину в "зоне" меня заинтересовала. Не могли бы Вы назвать другие буддийские организации России или Украины, которые бы проводили такую работу? Впрочем, одно в чем я здесь убедился - надо общаться с ДЖ вживую. После этого и буду выносить свое суждение.

----------


## Ali

> Ну давайте обойдемся без софистики. В свое время этот центр позиционировался, как монастырь, и его насельники носили рясы.


Простите, но я далек от софистики: монастырь - монастырем, орден - орденом. Насколько мне известно в орденах могут состоять как миряне, так и монахи. Из указанных на "Ньингме..." адресов - только один монастыря, остальные мирские общины. Не понял, в чем противоречие???

----------


## Ersh

Извините, а на основании чего возник этот монастырь - без линии преемственности, без каких-то оснований?

----------


## Ersh

> Что по поводу Ваджрных Учителей?


Кстати, нигде нет фото Дорже Жамбо с собственно нигмапинскими ламами. Или я плохо искал?

----------


## Ali

> Извините, а на основании чего возник этот монастырь - без линии преемственности, без каких-то оснований?


Насчет линии преемственности - на данном сайте она прописана достаточно ясно (впрочем, я не специалист). Насчет "оснований" - а какие должны быть основания для создания монастыря? Можно ссылку на Канон, это действительно интересный вопрос.

----------


## Ali

> Кстати, нигде нет фото Дорже Жамбо с собственно нигмапинскими ламами. Или я плохо искал?


 Ну, я думаю немногие на этом форуме могут похвастаться фото со своими учителями... Я не прав?

----------


## Alex

Нет, не прав.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> В то же время заходя на сайт "Ньингмы..." вижу фото ДЖ с известными Учителями, во время посвящений и ретритов.


Летом достопочтенный Кхенчен Кончок Гьялцен Ринпоче собирается в Киев.
Вы сможете попросить сфотографироваться вместе с ним, сесть поближе, чтобы подать ему с алтаря сосуд во время посвящения и попросить кого-то сфотографировать это. 

Если вы при этом оденете золотистый парчовый халат и сделаете очень важный вид, то будете выглядеть очень убедительно.

Значит ли это, что вы потом тоже сможете открывать свой монастырь и давать тантрийские посвящения?




> Насчет линии преемственности - на данном сайте она прописана достаточно ясно (впрочем, я не специалист).


Линия преемственности на сайте не прописана вообще. Названо только имя таинственного Наставника (и никаких больше деталей о нем) и имя махасиддхи - источника учений. А что было на протяжении двух тысяч лет - не описано, линию проследиьт невозможно.

----------


## Ersh

> Насчет линии преемственности - на данном сайте она прописана достаточно ясно (впрочем, я не специалист). Насчет "оснований" - а какие должны быть основания для создания монастыря? Можно ссылку на Канон, это действительно интересный вопрос.


Для того, чтобы основать монастырь, согласно канона, необходимо наличие минимум трех монахов.
Где эти три монаха? Не самопровозглашенных, а полных монахов? Дорже Жамбо посвятил? Так полюбому им еще в послушниказ несколько лет ходить.
Да не может давать монашеские посвящения человек, который в 1985 году закончил техникум, а в 1988 году уже вернулся на Украину из Бурятии.
Не может человек за три года обучиться в Иволгинском Дацане - гелугпинском - Нигме, до уровня Наставника Дхармы. Не учили этому там тогда, и сейчас не учат, отправляют в Гоман-дацан доучиваться.
Дорже Жамбо в 1989 году получил монашеские посвящения - от кого? Нет ответа.  Для того, чтобы стать монахом, нужно в монастыре несколько лет хувараком оттрубить. Где? В Иволге не было такого послушника. На Украине не было буддийского монастыря.

----------


## Анна Давыдова

Мне на ум пришла одна древневосточная притча:
Воин пришел к мастеру и сказал: "Иногда в поединке у меня появляется гнев и одержимость, иногда я чувствую страх. Что мне делать чтобы  обрести спокойное сознание?" "Дай мне твой гнев и страх, и я посмотрю, что  с ними можно сделать", - ответил мастер. "Их у меня сейчас нет ", - сказал воин. "Тогда принеси, когда появятся", сказал мастер. "Но пока я дойду до вашей обители, у меня исчкзнут и страх и гнев", - возразил воин. "Это не твое, нечего таскать с собой ворованное", - закричал мастер и ударил его палкой.

Будьте сами себе
светильником и на других не
полагайтесь. Да будет
светильником вам учение, к
учению прибегайте и ни к чему
другому!


НАМО БХАГАВАТЭ!

----------


## Ali

Насчет четырех полных монахов - это интересно. А сколько сейчас гелонгов в Иволгинском дацане?

----------


## dongen

к чему полемика? Али уверен в СВОЁМ восприятии, и слава богу! Али не так?  :Wink: 
информации для здравомыслия , как по мне, более чем ....
Намо Аволокитешвара!

----------


## Ali

Для того чтобы быть уверенным в своем восприятии необходима достаточная информация. Которую я тут и собираю. Не только по ДЖ, но и по остальным учителям. Полемику я не веду - просто уточняю факты. Если же я начну слушать слухи а-ля "кто-то там мне сказал", то очень быстро начну считать, что данный форум состоит исключительно из самопальных сектантов, которые льют грязь друг на друга. Согласитесь, что почитав, что "тхеравадины" говорит про "тантристов", "гелугпинцы" про "алмазный путь", а те - про "дзогченоцев", то складывается картина пауков в банке. Надеюсь в реальной жизни все обстоит несколько иначе, чем на многих постах форума.

----------


## PampKin Head

Али, а выхотели найти гармонии в Сансаре? И все же... Отсутствие гармонии в Сансаре - не повод рассматривать проходимцев в качестве Ваджрачарьи.

----------


## Ali

Ну настолько фундаментально, "гармония в сансаре", я вопрос не ставлю.   :Smilie:  Как раз наоборот - созерцаю ее омраченность. Однако, предпочитаю говорить судить о том или ином человеке на основании реальных фактов, а не слухов. Вы - наоборот?

----------


## Ali

Кстати, то что Дхарма в наше время является неплохим бизнесом я прекрасно знаю. Причем знаю также, что этим бизнесом промышляют не только западные люди, но и тибетцы с титулами. Поэтому и не спешу объявлять ваджрачарьей человека только за его разрез глаз и рясу, или же, наоборот, отвергать кого-либо сведующего в Дхарме (пусть и без титулов). Поскольку же я сам иногда бываю в Непале и немного знаю местную ситуацию, то знаю также и то, с какой легкостью в некоторых монастырях можно "решить вопросы" с "каноническими лычками" за сравнительно скромную сумму. Что отнють не преуменьшает компетенции действительно серьезных учителей.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну настолько фундаментально, "гармония в сансаре", я вопрос не ставлю.   Как раз наоборот - созерцаю ее омраченность. Однако, предпочитаю говорить судить о том или ином человеке на основании реальных фактов, а не слухов. Вы - наоборот?


А человек где то предоставил "реальные" факты, которые можно проверить и убедиться в их "реальности"? Типо, "а вот я на фоне Эйфелевой Башни".

Фотографии с известными людьми таковыми не являются (Беседин прав). 

Получение вангов и комментариев не делает человека Ваджрачарьей и одним из Линии Приемственности...

P.S. Да и с "буддийским монастырем" оригинально получилось.

----------


## Ali

> А человек где то предоставил "реальные" факты, которые можно проверить и убедиться в их "реальности"? Типо, "а вот я на фоне Эйфелевой Башни".


Вот и убедюсь при личном общении - что и как дается в этом монастыре. По крайней мере бурная дискуссия на этом форуме меня весьма в этом заинтересовала. Думаю, на этом данную тему можно считать исчерпанной?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот и убедюсь при личном общении - что и как дается в этом монастыре. По крайней мере бурная дискуссия на этом форуме меня весьма в этом заинтересовала. Думаю, на этом тему можно считать исчерпанной?


Конечно. Можете поступать, как вам угодно. )




> -- А  что,  отец,-спросил  молодой человек, затянувшись,--
> невесты у вас в городе есть? Старик дворник ничуть не удивился.
>      -- Кому и кобыла невеста,-- ответил он, охотно  ввязываясь
> в разговор.
>      -- Больше  вопросов  не  имею,-- быстро проговорил молодой
> человек.

----------


## Ersh

Помню, как я такими же словами пытался убедить Беседина... Андрей, конечно, разобрался, но времени не воротишь.

----------


## Alex

Так-то оно так, но вот у меня лично вызвает недоумение неслабая разница в возрасте между тогдашним Андреем и Али (все же человек вроде как должен уже соображать, что к чему).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Помню, как я такими же словами пытался убедить Беседина... Андрей, конечно, разобрался, но времени не воротишь.


Если у человека не доходит через голову, главное - чтобы дошло только через ноги.  

Какая карма, такая и "Дхарма". )

----------


## Legba

> Ну, вообще-то, ни Далай-лама, ни Намхай Норбу не писали в своих книгах и о математике, что не отрицает ее существования в Тибете. Если в Тибете не было ВООБЩЕ никакого воин. искусства - то это самое уникальное государство в истории человечества...


1. Практически уверен, что высшей математико в Тибете, действительно и не пахло. Арифметика да, видимо была. В монастырях математика не изучается, за исключением объема (весьма небольшого) нужного для астрологии. Про астрологию и Намкай Норбу Ринпоче и Далай Лама упоминали.
2. Воинское искусство в том виде, как мы его знаем из кино, существовало только в Китае и Японии. Когда-то было и в Индии, но сейчас основательно выродилось. Набор практических приемов "как искалечить или убить человека" я лично искусством не назвал бы. Оперируя близкими мне реалиями - есть дизайн интерьера, а есть ремонт. Две большие разницы. Так вот - боевого искусства как системы духовного совершенствования, да и просто искусства в светском понимании этого слова не было в:
1. Западной и Восточной Европе. На искусство, с определенной натяжкой могло бы претендовать французское фехтование, да и то... Народные методы мордобоя навроде савата - не предлогать.
2. Никогда не слышал о мусульманском боевом искусстве. А мусульман-то ой сколько. Есть, разве что, сикхская (сикхи культурно близки к мусульманам) "Гуркха" - но это, скорее, нечто из серии "боевого гопака".
3. Кроме весьма незатейливой борьбы на поясах ни черта нет у тюркских народов. У монголов, кстати, тоже.
4. Если Вы, конечно, не верите в "славяно-горицкую борьбу" и прочий русофильский бред про сакральное значение снеговиков (см. Александр Белов) на Руси-матушке как-то тоже без кунг-фу обошлись.
5. Ну, и не будем забывать североамериканских индейцев  :Smilie: .

Так что, Тибет, скорее, в мэйнстриме....

----------


## Ersh

Тибетский способ ведения войны - конный бой, с использованием лука, меча и копья. Для развития боевых искусств, в том смысле, как они практиковались в Китае, где основу войска составляла пехота, не было надобности.
Не считать же за таковую разгон толпы в дни храмовых праздников. Для этого было достаточно крепких монахов кхампа с дубинами.

----------


## Ali

Эх, думал уже закрыть обсуждение, но видимо еще не время.  :Smilie:  
Поскольку здесь тема плавно перешла на мою скромную особу то хочу расставить некоторые точки над "i".
1) С чего это уважаемые участники взяли, что я срочно собрался искать ваджрачарью?
2) ДЖ мне интересен как человек, который невзирая на шум вокруг своего имени довольно активно занимается распространением Дхармы (как я понял и с его сайта, и с этого форума, да и из других сообщений в сети). Он меня интересует прежде всего как человек.
3) Мне интересно его мнение по некоторым интересующим вопросам (приму я это мнение или нет - это уж будет видно).
4) Legba - Вы действительно считаета, что боевые системы были только у перечисленных Вами народов? Вы специалист в области иследований этих искусств? Вы, вероятно, не очень активно путешествуете по миру, поэтому ваше незнание простительно, поскольку есть, например, бирманские, тайские, лаосские, индийские, филипинские оригинальные системы как боя, так и фехтовки оригинальным местным оружием. Есть кстати и целые школы арабской, курдской, персидской, чеченской, аварской фехтовки саблей и кинжалом. Кстати, по поводу Европы: Вы знаете что сушествуют и успешно функционируют школы традиционного фехтования в Испании? Я лично знаю это все потому, что много езжу и у меня много друзей (которых я не делю на "секта"-"традиция").
5) 


> Тибетский способ ведения войны - конный бой, с использованием лука, меча и копья.


 Преобладание кавалерии в горной местности!? :EEK!:   Это, право, самая оригинальная идея в военном искусстве!
Вообще же больше всего меня поражает, с какой бескомпромистной уверенностью при полной некомпетентности делаются на этом форуме глобальные заявления.

----------


## Legba

> Legba - Вы действительно считаета, что боевые системы были только у перечисленных Вами народов? Вы специалист в области иследований этих искусств? Вы, вероятно, не очень активно путешествуете по миру, поэтому ваше незнание простительно, поскольку есть, например, бирманские, тайские, лаосские, индийские, филипинские оригинальные системы как боя, так и фехтовки оригинальным местным оружием. Есть кстати и целые школы арабской, курдской, персидской, чеченской, аварской фехтовки саблей и кинжалом. Кстати, по поводу Европы: Вы знаете что сушествуют и успешно функционируют школы традиционного фехтования в Испании? Я лично знаю это все потому, что много езжу и у меня много друзей (которых я не делю на "секта"-"традиция").


Ну, раз Вы спросили... К сожалению, у меня не бывает возможности выезжать за границу чаще трех раз в год и более чем на месяц. Работаю, знаете ли. :Big Grin:  Хотя данное количество обычно себе позволяю. Не очень понимаю смысл термина "фехтовка" - видимо имеется ввиду фехтование? ОК. Мне кажется я достаточно ясно выразил свою мысль - я не считаю любой комплекс навыков владения оружием - боевым искусством (что, конечно, является спором об определениях). Потому что тогда нужно признать боевым искусством и стендовую стрельбу, и стрельбу из АК47, и какую нибудь, прости Г-дь, Крав Магу. Далее - по указанным Вами позициям.
Традиционное (оно же - историческое) фехтование - безусловно существует. Является областью исторической реконструкции, аутентичностью не обладает. Чего Вы вспомнили только Испанию - вон, викингов тоже реконструируют.  (Да и не только викингов, правда Ersh?  :Wink:  ) Искусством оную деятельность признать не готов. Что до испанцев - в исторической литературе встречал, что испанцев, итальянцев и англичан фехтовальщиков - современники считали мясниками. Ценилось только французское фехтование. Испанцы же не брезговали даже таким устройством как "шпаголом".
Филипинскую Эскриму и Арнис - сложно считать "оригинальной" - это местная версия испанского фехтования, что следует и из названия. У меня вон эскримадор в соседней комнате сидит, только что с Филиппин вернулся.
Лаос... Что-то кроме Германа Васильевича Попова и его учеников никто там кунг-фу не обнаружил. Ну ладно, допустим есть.
Муай-Тай - исключительно прикладная тема, не про какую духовность речи не идет. Монахи этим НЕ занимаются.
Индия? Каларипаяту? Это, честно говоря довольно смешно, по нынешним временам. Но, возможно, лет 400 назад, до англичан, это чем-то и было. Сейчас уже очень сложно судить. Я немного занимался в Индии - прекрасная физкультура, но не более того.
Перечисленное вами фехтование кавказских народов.... Саблей вообще можно нанести всего несколько ударов (11 если быть точным, в конном бою - еще меньше. Хват- только прямой, в силу конструкции гарды. ) "Школа" - несколько громко сказано.
Кстати сабля - вообще оружие конного. Как у нас арабы, чеченцы и персы (все жители горных местностей) воевали? Нешто в пешем строю?  :Wink:  

Я, конечно, знаю довольно мало. Было-бы любопытно послушать Ваш рассказ о прибывании на Бирме, Филиппинах, в Лаосе, Тайланде, Индии.... А также о перечисленных Вами школах фехтования. Ну, или хотя-бы убедительные ссылки на соответствующие ресурсы. :Big Grin:  Хотелось бы каких-то подверждений Вашей компетентности (Не знаю кто как, я лично на компетентность не претендую. Но раз зашла речь....)

----------


## Ersh

> Преобладание кавалерии в горной местности!? Это, право, самая оригинальная идея в военном искусстве!
> Вообще же больше всего меня поражает, с какой бескомпромистной уверенностью при полной некомпетентности делаются на этом форуме глобальные заявления


Представьте себе, это истинная правда. Пешком по горам много не набегаешь.

----------


## Ali

> Было-бы любопытно послушать Ваш рассказ о прибывании на Бирме, Филиппинах, в Лаосе, Тайланде, Индии.... А также о перечисленных Вами школах фехтования. Ну, или хотя-бы убедительные ссылки на соответствующие ресурсы.


Ок. Если настаиваете - поищу чего-нибудь. Хотя ваше определение "воинского искусства" звучит для меня несколько странно...



> Представьте себе, это истинная правда. Пешком по горам много не набегаешь.


Простите, вы когда нибудь были в горах??? Тем более на лошади? Мне приходилось - скорость передвижения на лошади значительно меньше пешей (если, конечно не скакать по долинам или современным дорогам). Передвижение - как правило по одному, "хвост в хвост". Достаточно одного-двух лучников над такой колоной, чтобы перебить безнаказанно роту кавалеристов. Почитайте историю и учебники по военному делу: кавалерия - это войска открытой местности.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Ali, тибетцы народ тёмный, учебников по военному делу не читали, воевали, как умели.

----------


## Норбу

А какая собственно разница было там военное искусство или нет.... главное, что была Дхарма. А тема Ньингма в Украине... вот понесло народ опять...

----------


## Ersh

> Простите, вы когда нибудь были в горах??? Тем более на лошади? Мне приходилось - скорость передвижения на лошади значительно меньше пешей (если, конечно не скакать по долинам или современным дорогам). Передвижение - как правило по одному, "хвост в хвост". Достаточно одного-двух лучников над такой колоной, чтобы перебить безнаказанно роту кавалеристов. Почитайте историю и учебники по военному делу: кавалерия - это войска открытой местности.


Уважаемый, военные действия в горах ведутся в долиинах и за долины. На Эвересте воевать не за что и незачем. Это раз. Как известно, Тибет - это нагорье, там довольно много плато. Это два. Третье - тибетские войска воевали не только и не столько в Тибете, сколько на равнине - делая набеги на Китай.

----------


## Ali

> тибетцы народ тёмный, учебников по военному делу не читали, воевали, как умели.


"Темный" тибетцы народ или "светлый" - от этого кони летать не начнут. :Big Grin:  Кстати, тибетцы в основном передвигались как раз на яках, а не лошадях - у яка гораздо выше проходимость в горах, выносливость и способность переносить холод и голод. Кони в таких условиях просто передохнут. Кстати вы видели тибетских лошадок? Представьте кавалериста с саблей и копьем на пони - и вы получите полную картину. :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Шотландцы воевали на пони, и ничего. Монголы на этих маленьких лошадках полмира завоевали. Вы не представляете тех лошадей. А на яках воевать нельзя - животное очень капризное и упрямое.
Е-мое, ну хоть интересуйтесь историей и культурой страны, откуда идет ваша линия....

----------


## Ersh

Тибетская армия  на том, на чем в горах передвигаться нельзя, и что быстро дохнет: http://www.skidmore.edu/academics/as...edWarriors.jpg

----------


## PampKin Head

Попугая тоже можно научить говорить слова Дхарма, Пробуждение и т.д. Только поток его сознания с данными словами Дхармой Будд не является.

----------


## Alex

2 Ерш: а что, реалистический скептицизм идет из Тибета?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

> 2 Ерш: а что, реалистический скептицизм идет из Тибета?


Не понял :Smilie:

----------


## Ali

Это по поводу "интересуйтесь страной вашей традиции"  :Smilie:

----------


## Ali

По поводу монгольской (более правильно все таки ТАТАРСКОЙ, поскольку именно так говорится в русских и западных хрониках) кавалерии, то судя по рисунках в современных событиям летописях (а не фентези гос. Яна типа "Чингисхан" и "Батый") - кони там были отнють не пони. И, кстати, именно через горы они прорваться не смогли - полегли в Карпатах на первом же перевале от местного ПЕШЕГО ополчения. Пришлось обходить с юга. Поскольку в горах стратегическое значение имеют именно перевалы, где место только легкой пехоте. Уж это то я знаю на своем опыте.  По поводу шотландцев - как раз у них основу войска составляла пехота. По поводу Тибеского плоскогорья - на большей части это пустыня, где невозможно прокормить кавалерию. Кстати имено из-за этого почти все серьзные населенные пункты Тибета - в предгорьях Гималаев (см. карту). 



> Тибетская армия на том, на чем в горах передвигаться нельзя, и что быстро дохнет: http://www.skidmore.edu/academics/as...edWarriors.jpg


И что сей снимок доказывает - я ведь и не говорил, что у тибетцев не было некоторого количества кавалерии. Я говорил, что глупо СТАВИТЬ на кавалерию в горах (кстати, может быть именно поэтому Лхасе так и не удалось взять под реальный контроль горный Кхам?). Вы же утверждали, что тибетцы - ПРЕИМУЩЕСТВЕННО кавалеристы, а я высказал свои сомнения по этому поводу.
Впрочем я ввязался в эту дискуссию о воинских искусствах только потому, что отдал часть своей жизни не самым слабым войскам и меня несколько задевает эта тема... :Smilie:  
  Вообще-то меня заинтересовала именно "Ньингма в Украине": как я понял, самому воинскому искусству там отводится место где-то между сосредоточением на движении и сосредоточением на дыхании - тогда мне непонятен такой акцент на "неправильности" этой организации именно из-за воинского искусства (кстати, как я понял с сайта это никакого отношения не имеет к "школам" и "стилям" в их Китайской итерпритации, а просто тибетаизированное общее название занятий прикладной рукопашной системой. Тибетской или нет - это уже другой и второстепенный вопрос - в конце-концов есть такое понятие как "упайя"). Меня больше интересует вопрос о проводимых там традиционных духовных практиках. Поэтому у меня вопрос к Андрею Беседину: поскольку вы, как я понял, имели отношение к этой организации, то что вам давалось и какие несоответствия с традиционными практиками вы обнаружили?

----------


## Tiop

> Меня больше интересует вопрос о проводимых там традиционных духовных практиках. Поэтому у меня вопрос к Андрею Беседину: поскольку вы, как я понял, имели отношение к этой организации, то что вам давалось и какие несоответствия с традиционными практиками вы обнаружили?


Почему признанные учителя говорят, что ничего такого не было в Тибете?

А в Украине это совершенно открыто и нисколько не тайна?

Почему никакие традиционные учителя ничего такого не дают? (по поводу упайи)

----------


## Ali

Простите, но вы не можете отвечать за ВСЕХ учителей - это раз. Кроме того, насколько я знаю, говорилось, что этого не было в таком виде как в Китае.  Кроме того упайя - это "искуссный метод", как возможно вам известно, а искуссность метода привлечения учеников зависит от многих факторов, в частности - от места и склонностей учеников. Почитайте книгу "Львы Будды" про то как и кто из махасидхов был приведен к Дхарме - чего там только нет, да и воинское искусство упоминается.



> А в Украине это совершенно открыто и нисколько не тайна?


 А что, воинское искусство - где-то тайная вещь??? Это же не Тантра, а просто один из "внешних" методов оттачивании базовых практик типа сосредоточения на ходьбе.

----------


## Ali

И снова - давайте не отклоняться от темы: ЧТО и КАК дает ДЖ из БУДДИЙСКИХ СОЗЕРЦАТЕЛЬНЫХ ПРАКТИК и что он дает не так?

----------


## Tiop

> Простите, но вы не можете отвечать за ВСЕХ учителей - это раз.


Я вообще и за себя не могу толком отвечать. Я просто ещё раз выделяю для Вас, что многие знаменитые учителя говорят, что это ложь. А кто не говорит? Вы надеетесь, что кто-то не говорит?




> от места и склонностей учеников.


Я думаю, по всему миру много людей с разными склонностями, почему никто из учителей не учит этому, но все говорят, что это выдумки?

..На эти вопросы можно не отвечать...

----------


## Ali

> ..На эти вопросы можно не отвечать...


Хорошо - не буду.  :Smilie: 
Но вы не ответили на мой вопрос про ОСНОВНЫЕ практики...

----------


## Анна Давыдова

> И снова - давайте не отклоняться от темы: ЧТО и КАК дает ДЖ из БУДДИЙСКИХ СОЗЕРЦАТЕЛЬНЫХ ПРАКТИК и что он дает не так?


Да, мне  тоже интересно это узнать... :Confused:

----------


## Ersh

> ..Вообще-то меня заинтересовала именно "Ньингма в Украине": как я понял, самому воинскому искусству там отводится место где-то между сосредоточением на движении и сосредоточением на дыхании - тогда мне непонятен такой акцент на "неправильности" этой организации именно из-за воинского искусства


Я довольно много текста посвятил в теме тому, почему мне компетентность руководителя ордена Лунг-жом-па, представляется сомнительной.
Безусловно, это сильный харизматический лидер, хороший организатор, и тренер. Однако уровень его буддийской подготовки для меня крайне сомнителен. Обоснования см. выше.
Насчет всей этой горной кавалерии остаюсь при своем мнении, так как довольно времени посвятил изучению именно военно-политического аспекта истории региона, так что извините, просто пытался Вас просветить. Не хотите - не надо.
За сим прощаюсь в теме.

----------


## Ali

> Я довольно много текста посвятил в теме тому, почему мне компетентность руководителя ордена Лунг-жом-па, представляется сомнительной.


Перечитал тему - ответа не нашел. Сомнения либо подкрепляются фактическим материалом - или это параноя.
Пока же ответа на свой главный вопрос "ЧТО и КАК дает ДЖ из БУДДИЙСКИХ СОЗЕРЦАТЕЛЬНЫХ ПРАКТИК и что он дает не так?" - я так и не получил. Хотя я вроде на БУДДИЙСКОМ форуме (а не в военном училище)...  :Smilie:

----------


## Анна Давыдова

> Я довольно много текста посвятил в теме тому, почему мне компетентность руководителя ордена Лунг-жом-па, представляется сомнительной.


Вы бы хотя бы название Ордена правильное узнали...Эх..




> Нет такого ордена в тибетском буддизме. При чем здесь личная неприязнь? Это объективная информация.


 Да вот теперь с этим я согласна! Ордена Лунг-жом-па не существует.

 Это наталкивает на мысль и об остальной объективности, предоставляемой Вами информации на сей счет  :Smilie:

----------


## Ali

> Andrei Besedin: Большинство тех, кто занимался маг-цзалом в Киеве сейчас либо перестали заниматься, либо ушли заниматься к другим мастерам. В том числе и Чойчен, который в 2004-м на форуме расхваливал систему ДЖ. Могу познакомить и с другими крайне опытными магцзаловцами. Пообщайтесь. Информация доступна.


Это интересно - скиньте в личку. Потому что есть и перпендикулярные мнения.

----------


## Ersh

> Вы бы хотя бы название Ордена правильное узнали...Эх..
> 
> 
>  Да вот теперь с этим я согласна! Ордена Лунг-жом-па не существует.
> 
>  Это наталкивает на мысль и об остальной объективности, предоставляемой Вами информации на сей счет


Ваше дело предоставлять Вашу голову человеку с сомнительным образованием, и сомнительной нравственностью. Ваше право находить этому любые оправдания. Учтите, что последствия придется расхлебывать не одну кальпу. Да и в этой жизни проблем не оберетесь. Как минимум потратите впустую часть своего драгоценного рождения. Живой пример этому - один из участников темы.
Мое дело Вас предупредить.

----------


## Ali

Только что прочел на "Нингма в Украине" на http://www.ningma.org.ua/russian/faq.html#1:



> _Считаете ли Вы себя реализованным Учителем?_
> 
> - Да хранит меня Будда от таких заявлений! Кем я себя считаю, так это проповедником Святой Дхармы, а также - администратором, в чьи обязанности входит создание благоприятных условий для распространения Дхармы в Украине. Когда мы только начинали свою деятельность, то власти часто путали буддистов с кришнаитами, хатха-йогами и вообще непонятно с кем. Они всячески препятствовали деятельности буддийских общин, исходя из принципа "чем меньше вас - тем меньше нам работы". Сейчас буддисты в Украине - это уже пусть небольшая, но сила, с которой власти вынуждены считаться. Достаточно сказать, что мы выиграли, несмотря на противодействие Государственного комитета по делам религий, дело о регистрации нашего монастыря в Верховном Суде Украины. Что же касается лично меня, то я с радостью сложу с себя полномочия руководителя Ордена, если найдется тибетский лама, который согласится учить в Украине на постоянной основе, а не двух - трех дневными "набегами", как это делают многие зарубежные Учителя, посещающие время от времени пост-советское пространство. Именно для этого мы и строим монастырь - чтобы иметь стабильную основу для постоянной практики, полноценного обучения и длительного пребывания в нашей стране опытных Учителей.


И как это соотносится с обвинениями в сектанстве и сомнительной нравственностью???

----------


## Ali

> Живой пример этому - один из участников темы.


Что-то замолчал этот "живой участник" насчет собственно Учения, которое он получал... А был ли мальчик???  :Wink:

----------


## Ali

> Как минимум потратите впустую часть своего драгоценного рождения.


Снова захожу на этот же сайт и читаю:



> _С чего лучше начать буддийскую практику?_ 
> 
> - Однозначно - с развития сильной значимости самой практики для изменения своей жизни. Без развития таких качеств как Вера (санскр.: шраддха) и Подвижничество (санскр.: вирья) вам нечего делать в Дхарме. Эти качества также важны для всей дальнейшей практике, как бензин важен для двигателя машины. Без развития в должной степени этих качеств - вся ваша дальнейшая практика останется мертвенно-неподвижной, как неподвижной остается машина, в которой нет бензина, сколь бы мощной и дорогой она ни была. Первая практика, которая открывает врата Дхармы, является практика Бренности. Некоторые Учителя ставят на первое место практику Драгоценности человеческого рождения, однако я не считаю это правильным, ибо это нарушает и порядок практики Четырех Благородных Истин, и здравый смысл (драгоценность человеческого рождения может быть осознанна только тогда, когда видишь, что в любое время можешь его потерять), и моему собственному опыту. Дабы не быть голословным приведу цитату из "Махамудры, рассеивающей тьму неведенья" такого авторитетнейшего практика, как Его Святейшество IX Кармапа - Вангчук Дордже (1556-1603): "Из четырех условий для успешной практики причинным является тренировка вашего ума в созерцании бренности и развитие отрешенности. Кроме того, это отказ от неосознанного влечения через видение тягостных качеств всех проявлений сансары, включая вас самих и всех вещей вообще".
> 
> Сам Просветленный учил, что желание вырваться из уз сансары следует развить до такой степени, какое бывает желание вырваться из огня у человека в горящем доме.
> 
> Поэтому - не спешите собирать "тантрические" посвящения, подобно сороке, хватающей любой блестящий предмет. Лучше погрузитесь всецело в практику "Четырех общих основ зарождения веры" - на этом пути не бывает ошибок!


Ersh - вы что же, считаете упомянутые здесь практики "потраченным впустую временем"???
Вы уж извините за мою въедливость - но привык работать с первоисточниками, знаете ли...

----------


## Ali

Господин Беседин - вижу вы здесь. отзовитесь по теме вопросов.

----------


## dongen

> Для того чтобы быть уверенным в своем восприятии необходима достаточная информация. Которую я тут и собираю. Не только по ДЖ, но и по остальным учителям. Полемику я не веду - просто уточняю факты. Если же я начну слушать слухи а-ля "кто-то там мне сказал", то очень быстро начну считать, что данный форум состоит исключительно из самопальных сектантов, которые льют грязь друг на друга. Согласитесь, что почитав, что "тхеравадины" говорит про "тантристов", "гелугпинцы" про "алмазный путь", а те - про "дзогченоцев", то складывается картина пауков в банке. Надеюсь в реальной жизни все обстоит несколько иначе, чем на многих постах форума.


если так интересно, лучше один раз уидеть,  чем сто раз услышать. Езжайте и встречайтесь  :Wink:

----------


## Ali

> если так интересно, лучше один раз уидеть, чем сто раз услышать. Езжайте и встречайтесь


Всенепременно. Но хотелось все же получить инфу и из альтернативных источников.

----------


## Ersh

> Только что прочел на "Нингма в Украине" на http://www.ningma.org.ua/russian/faq.html#1:
> 
> И как это соотносится с обвинениями в сектанстве и сомнительной нравственностью???


Ага, скромняга... Никто к нему не едет, видите ли...
Вот когда приедет настоящий нигмапинский учитель - и посмотрит, что он скажет про самостийное основание монастыря и неправомочное принятие монашеских обетов. 




> Ersh - вы что же, считаете упомянутые здесь практики "потраченным впустую временем"???
> Вы уж извините за мою въедливость - но привык работать с первоисточниками, знаете ли..


Я не в курсе нигмапинских практик, но гуруйогу, как я понимаю, надо делать как минимум на Учителя, обладающего характеристиками Учителя Ваджраяны.
Если хотите работать с первоисточниками - так и работайте с настоящими нигмапинскими Учителями, а не с тем, кто получил неизвестно какое образование неизвестно где, и непонятно когда.
Нигмапинскими Учителями не становятся за год обучения в Иволгинском Дацане. Да и было ли это обучение вообще - неясно.
Или Вы не согласны?

----------


## PampKin Head

Интересный вопрос: каким образом персонаж строит "монастырь" без бхикшу/гелонгов? 

Устав какого монастыря они использовали как основу для своего? 

Перед кем осуществляется ежемесячный соджонг (если он осуществляется)? 

Кто обучает Винае (и какова квалификация наставника Винаи) в данном монастыре?

P.S. И что это за тема - "я просто проповедник Дхармы"? Эдак я тоже проповедник, и Ерш - проповедник. Нам тоже можно уже открывать свои монастыри?

----------


## Ali

> Ага, скромняга... Никто к нему не едет, видите ли...


Как я понял с этого и других сайтов Учителей Кайсена и Терасаву приглашал все же он?



> Я не в курсе нигмапинских практик, но гуруйогу, как я понимаю, надо делать как минимум на Учителя, обладающего характеристиками Учителя Ваджраяны.
> Если хотите работать с первоисточниками - так и работайте с настоящими нигмапинскими Учителями, а не с тем, кто получил неизвестно какое образование неизвестно где.
> Нигмапинскими Учителями не становятся за год обучения в Иволгинском Дацане. Да и было ли это обучение вообще - неясно.
> Или Вы не согласны?


Гуруйога уже относится к "Четырем основам"? "Неизвестно где и как" - неизвестно кому, вам? Не нашел ни одной претензии ДЖ на звание ваджрачарьи - у вас есть другая инфа?

----------


## Legba

Не дождавшись рассказа о путешествии Ali на Бирму, рискну черкнуть пару слов. Беседа идет по следующей колее:
- Маг-цзал фальсификация.
-Это не важно, а как там с Дхармой? 
ИМХО, с Дхармой, при таких раскладах, плохо. Поскольку ложь не может быть упайей - ни при каких раскладах. Если человек лжет, он не может быть буддийским Наставником, да и для обычного мирянина - это не гуд. Собственно, поэтому все и вцепились в Маг-Цзал - уж больно заметная штука. И напрасно Вы пытаетесь принизить значение БИ в ордене - вот что они говорят сами:




> Занятия воинским искусством не являются обязательной для монахов практикой, однако они рассматриваются как высокоэффективная "практика-пособник" для основных буддийских духовных практик и *по своей сути весьма способствуют практики высших тантр раздела Аннуттара-йога-тантры*, поскольку быстро развивают необусловленные состояния Чистого Присутствия (тиб.: ригпа, санскр.: видья), являющегося объединением состояний Ясности (тиб.: шинэ, санскр.: шаматха) и Проникновения (тиб.: лхагтонг, санскр.: випашьяна). Кроме того, в воинских искусствах весьма большое внимание уделяется работе с психическими энергиями (тиб.: лунг, санскр.: прана), что также способствует практике Тантры.


Что называется "а мужики-то и не знали". Весьма способствует, понимаш, однако практикуется токмо в монастырях Украины.

Вы спрашивали о другой лаже? Ну извольте, это вообще страшный сон:




> Для Школы Ньингма-па, методы Практики которой и использует наш Орден, эта Линия Передачи следующая: Будда Шакьямуни, Будда Майтрея (как Будды настоящего и грядущего времени); Нагарджуна, Асанга, Дигнага, Арьядева, Васубандху и Дхармакирти (как общебуддийские Великие Учителя, заложившие фундамент всей философской и практической базы Учения); Самантабхадра, Ваджрадхара, Ваджрасаттва, Ваджракилая, Падмаваджра, Ямантака, Хаягрива, Махакала, Чемчог Херука, Амритаджняни, Яндаг Туг, Махамантра, Махаваджрадхарма, Симхамукхи, Ваджрадакиня, Курукула, Экаджати, Лэйки Вангмо и пр. (мистическая линия передачи); Веталасукха (тиб.: Гараб Дорже), Манджушримитра, Индрабхути, Кукураджа, Шрисинха, Джнянасутра, Вималамитра, Буддхагухья, Лилаваджра (как Линия символической передачи Дхармы, распространители методов Ваджраяны), Падмасамбхава (основатель Школы Ньингма-па и систематизатор методов Тантры в Тибете по Девяти классам тантр). Далее идут тибетские Учителя - от первых учеников Падмасамбхавы до нынешних держателей линии передачи. На сегодняшний день Патриархом Ньингмы является Его Святейшество Пенор Ринпоче.


Каким образом в линию передачи затесались Йидамы (выделено красным)?
Каким образом Лилаваджра оказался в линии передачи после Вималамитры?
Вопросов, короче говоря, масса. Приведу как выглядят линии передачи Нингма в общечеловеческом понимании:

Лончен Нинтиг (вплоть до нынешнего Дзогчена Ринпоче):

Dharmakaya
Samantabhadra

Sambhogakaya
Vajrasattva

Prahevajra
(Garab Dorje)

Manjushrimitra

Shri Singha

Jnanasutra

Vimalamitra

Guru Rinpoche
(Padmasambhava)

Yeshe Tsogyal

Longchen Rabjam
(Longchempa)

Rigdzin Jigme Lingpa	

Jigme Gyalwe Nyugu

Migyur Namkhar Dorje

Orgyen Tenzin Norbu 

Shenpen Choki Nunwa

Great Khenpo Yonten Gonpo

Kyabje Pema Kalsang Rinpoche

Кхандро Нинтиг (вплоть до нынешнего Дзогчена Ринпоче):

1. Dharmakaya Samantabhadra
2. Sambhogakaya Vajrasatva
3. Nirmanakaya Garab Dorje
4. Lopbon Manjusrimitra
5. Rinzin Shirasingha
6. Lopbon Chenpo Padmasambhava
7. Dharma King Trisong Detsen
8. Dakini Yeshe Tsogyal
9. Lhajam Pema Tsal
10. Terton Pema Ledresal
11. Shapen Gyalse Lekden
12. Gyalwang Longchenpa
13. Gyalwa Yeshe Rabjam
14. Trulshik Samten Zangpo
15. Drupchen Jinpa Zangpo
16. Dzogchenpa Shaki Tsenjen
17. Dzogchenpa Sonam Rinchen
18. Sachonpa Kunkhen Nukwang Pema
19. Dzogchenpa Sonam Wangpo
20. Rinzin Choki Gyatso
21. Dzogchenpa Pema Rinzin
22. Ponlop Namkar Osal
23. Gyurme Tekchog Tenzin
24. Je Pema Kundrol Namgyal
25. Migyur Namkhi Dorje
26. Orgyen Tenzin Norbu
27. Kechog Shenpen Nunwa
28. Jigme Yonten Gonpo
29. Kyabje Pema Kalsang Rinpoche

Вот как, в нормальном варианте, выглядит линия передачи в Нингма. По хорошему, практик должен иметь возможность отследить себя в такого рода непрерывной линии. А не сказать - линия у нас крутая, все зашибись. ГДЕ эта непрерывная ниточка, тянущаяся к нашему герою? Возможно, она и есть, но отчего же он ее скрывает? (Ремарка. После активных обсуждений на этом форуме лажи про "допадмасамбхавинское нингма" ребята поправились и убрали это с сайта. Так что не исключено, что нашими стараниями и этот косяк поправят.)




> В начале практикуются общие для всех Школ Ваджраяны практики, такие как *1*созерцания бренности, тягостности и загрязненности сансары (обычного, непросветленного существования - прим. ред.), *2* драгоценности для духовного продвижения человеческого рождения, *1*Прибежища в Трёх Драгоценностях, *2*зарождение бодхичитты (чистой, просветленной мотивации практики - прим. ред.), практика Шести Совершенств - парамит, *3* Гуру-йога (практика почитания Учителя - прим. ред.). Эти практики известны как "Четыре общие основы зарождения веры" или "Врата Дхармы" и "Четыре специальные основы" или "Очищение сознания".


Более или менее косяк. (Я позволил себе поставить циферки для очевидности)Автор явно не очень ориентируется в материале, коль скоро из 4 общих предварительных практик назвал две, а из 4 (или 6) особых предварительных практик 3, причем с ошибкой. Привожу нормальный список - по версии Лончен Нинтик Нгондро (впрочем - это общее место для всей школы Нингма).

Общие практики - созерцание следующих тем:
1. Драгоценное человеческое рождение
2. Непостоянство и смерть
3. Ущербность Сансары
3. Карма
Особые практики:
1. Прибежище
2. Зарождение Бодхичитты
3.Созерцание Ваджрасаттвы
4. Подношение Мандалы
5. Чод
6. Гуру-Йога
7. Пхова
Красным выделены практики общие для всех школ Тибетского буддизма. Остальные практики - варьируются в зависимости от линии передачи.

Ну, и так далее. Нужно еще что нибудь, или я ответил на вопрос: "Что не так?"




> Не нашел ни одной претензии ДЖ на звание ваджрачарьи - у вас есть другая инфа?


Ну, здравствуйте. А как же они в монастыре тантру-то практикуют? Кто посвящения дает? Он, родимый.

----------


## Ali

> Интересный вопрос: каким образом персонаж строит "монастырь" без бхикшу/гелонгов? 
> 
> Устав какого монастыря они использовали как основу для своего? 
> 
> Перед кем осуществляется ежемесячный соджонг (если он осуществляется)? 
> 
> Кто обучает Винае (и какова квалификация наставника Винаи) в данном монастыре?


А вот это я узнаю лично. Насчет ""я просто проповедник Дхармы"? Эдак я тоже проповедник, и Ерш - проповедник. Нам тоже можно уже открывать свои монастыри?" - вы что, монах?

----------


## PampKin Head

Лекпу - в "Древо Прибежища незалэжной украинской линии Нингма"... За разъяснение истоков...

----------


## Ali

> Особые практики:
> 1. Прибежище
> 2. Зарождение Бодхичитты
> 3.Созерцание Ваджрасаттвы
> 4. Подношение Мандалы
> 5. Чод
> 6. Гуру-Йога
> 7. Пхова


Вообще-то в "Светоче уверенности" ничего о Чод и Пхове не говорится (даже не упоминается) в качестве Нендро. Вы уварены в своей информации?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А вот это я узнаю лично. Насчет ""я просто проповедник Дхармы"? Эдак я тоже проповедник, и Ерш - проповедник. Нам тоже можно уже открывать свои монастыри?" - вы что, монах?


Нет, я - простой проповедник Дхармы. Но вновь созданный монастырь "я с радостью ...передам... , если найдется тибетский лама, который согласится учить ... на постоянной основе, а не двух - трех дневными "набегами", как это делают многие зарубежные Учителя, посещающие время от времени пост-советское пространство."

----------


## Ali

Так стройте и передавайте - что-то я такого строительства не наблюдаю...

----------


## Legba

> Вообще-то в "Светоче уверенности" ничего о Чод и Пхове не говорится (даже не упоминается) в качестве Нендро. Вы уварены в своей информации?


Это кагьюпинский источник, а мы говорим про Нингма.
Чод присутствует в Лончен Нинтиг Нендро (можете справится по "Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг" Патрула Ринпоче, это есть в сети). Пхова включена в Дуджом Терсар Нендро (можете посмотреть текст нендро здесь: http://www.tersar.org/Ngondro.html Шестая практик - пхова, седьмая - Чод). Я уверен в своей информации.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вообще-то в "Светоче уверенности" ничего о Чод и Пхове не говорится (даже не упоминается) в качестве Нендро. Вы уварены в своей информации?


Уважаемый Али. "Светоч уверенности" - это комментарий на Нендро линии Кагью.

В нендро того же Лончен Ньянтиг (одна из линий Нингма) чод имеет место быть. )

Это... Для справки: http://book.ariom.ru/txt510.html

P.S. Опа, Легба опередил.

----------


## Ali

А единственный из всех, кто общался с ДЖ почему-то исчез... А как же обещанные знакомства? :Frown:

----------


## Ali

Спасибо, Лончен Нинтиг у меня есть - взгляну

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Поэтому у меня вопрос к Андрею Беседину: поскольку вы, как я понял, имели отношение к этой организации, то что вам давалось и какие несоответствия с традиционными практиками вы обнаружили?


Дорже Жамбо объяснял только гремучую смесь: тхеравадинских практик анапанасати и сатипаттханы (в авторской трактовке Дорже Жамбо) и "четырех мыслей, отвращающих ум", часто сдобренных толикой саентологии. 

В 2003-м саентология и связанные течения была модным увлечением в Киевской общине учеников Дорже Жамбо, я помню как устраивались самодеятельные занятия, на которых мы сначала пели  мантру Шакьямуни, а потом делали практики из Флемминга Фанча, позже изучали это подробнее. Однако мода учеников на саентологию, похоже, не прошла даром для Дорже Жамбо - судя по сообщениям его нынешних учеников и учениц, он продолжает им учить и сейчас - например, шкале эмоциональных тонов и пр. На основе саентологических и бихевиористских теорий он объясняет в том числе и принцип самоосвобождения. Это крайне неверное представление, которое только создаёт препятствия для его учеников. Я это знаю по себе. 

Его объяснения буддийской философии и практик Ваджраяны целиком заимствованы из книг, причём чаще на основе буддологической литературы и первых плохоньких переводов на русский. Али, у меня где-то в залежах могут отыскаться записи его ретрита 1999 года, кажется, где он рассказывал в том числе и о практике Дзогчен. Возьмите и сравните с объяснениями подлинных учителей Дзогчен - все выводы сделайте сами. Кроме того, я помню, меня очень поразило, как Дорже Жамбо со злобой в голосе рассказывает о неких "местных тантристах", которые заявляли ему, дескать, нет практики, которую он передаёт. Он потом извинился перед слушателями за грубость выражений, но всё равно было очень странно.

Я хорошо помню первый момент, когда я понял, что Дорже Жамбо учит чему-то не тому: на одной из лекций вскоре после того, как я принял Прибежище, он объяснял тхеравадинское представление о четырех типах благородных личностей и о соответствующих оковах, от которых необходимо избавиться, чтобы стать архатом. Когда он дошёл до "самомнения" (mana), котрую он назвал "тонкой гордостью", он заявил, что гордость - это самая тонкая окова, по этому *"не нужно пока стремиться что-то делать с гордостью, пусть будет".* И это было очнь ярко и показательно. Собственно, гордыней и пропитано всё его учение, и ученики приходят к нему соответствующие - вот, я, например.

Даже не вдаваясь в тонкости глубоких учений: способ, которым Дорже Жамбо предлагал практиковать "четыре мысли, изменяющие ум" местами прямо противоречит наставлениям тибетских учителей, у которых я учился. Вдаваться в дальнейшие подробности я не собираюсь, более того, на вопросы в этой теме я отвечать не буду. Я и так написал здесь достаточно, все, кого это интересует, информацию могут у меня получить в личной переписке.

Всех благ, сарва мангалам.

----------


## Legba

А, вот, весьма любопытная история:




> Кроме того, как вам вероятно известно, *во всех восточных Учениях существует такое понятие, как реинкарнация, в просторечии именуемая на Западе "переселение душ".* В своем предыдущем воплощении человек может быть особой противоположного пола, отсюда и "нетрадиционное" влечение. Поэтому практически *во всех культурах, связанных с Учением Будды, этот вопрос никогда не стоял.* А это, замечу, древнейшие культуры, зачастую намного опередившие западную цивилизацию. Индийская, китайская, японская, корейская, тибетская, вьетнамская, тайская и многие другие восточные культуры никогда, до пришествия туда христианства, не знали проблем с сексуальной ориентацией, что не мешало им успешно развиваться.


Про первый выделенный кусок промолчу, кто понимает в чем лажа - гуд, кто нет - долго рассказывать. Но второй кусок - это восторг. Нелояльное отношение тибетского буддизма (и, в частности, Далай Ламы) к гомосексуализму - широко известный факт. Что касается сексуальных ограничений (в представлении школы Нингма, конечно):




> Эти правила касаются мирян. В древние времена, когда в период правления дхармараджи Сонгцена Гампо в Тибете были установлены законы, основанные на десяти благих действиях, существовали правила, соблюдаемые мирянами, и правила, соблюдаемые монахами. Этот раздел посвящен правилам, определяющим поведение мирян. Даже если ты мирянин, надлежит руководствоваться правилами, а монахи должны полностью воздерживаться от половой жизни.
> Самая тяжкая разновидность разврата — та, что служит причиной нарушения обетов другим человеком. К развратным действиям относятся рукоблудие; сношения с чужими супругами; сношения с теми, кто уже нанят или оплачен другими; сношения средь бела дня даже между супругами; сношения с теми, кто соблюдает однодневный обет; сношения с больными, с беременными, с теми, кто находится в трауре, во время месячных, с теми, кто еще не полностью оправился от родов; сношения в таком месте, где есть изображения Трех Драгоценностей; сношения с родителями и другими родственниками, с несовершеннолетними, а также сношения через рот и задний проход и т. д. Все это грех разврата, который включает в себя различные действия, рассматриваемые с точки зрения партнера, места, времени и обстоятельств. "Кунсанг Ламе Шалунг"


Перегнул Наставник с либерализмом. Может неспроста? :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> 1. Умение проверять учителя
> 
> Поскольку обычные люди очень подвержены влиянию сиюминутных обстоятельств и окружающих людей, необходимо всегда и везде следовать учителю. Например, если ствол обычного дерева много лет пролежит в сандаловом лесу, он пропитается ароматом сандала. Точно так же, если ты следуешь возвышенному, добродетельному человеку, то тебя наполнит благоухание его достоинств и в своих поступках ты будешь подражать его поведению. Сказано:
> 
> Как обычное бревно, лежащее в густой сандаловой роще, приобретает благоухание, соприкасаясь с влажными ветками и листьями, так и ты начинаешь напоминать того, кому следуешь.  
> 
> В нынешнюю эпоху упадка трудно найти учителя, в совершенстве наделенного всеми качествами, которые описаны в драгоценных тантрах. Однако, кем бы ни был учитель, которому ты следуешь, он обязательно должен иметь такие качества:
> 
> 1)	чистота, незагрязненная нарушениями трех видов обетов: внешнего обета пратимокши, внутреннего обета бодхичитты и тайного обета Мантраяны;
> ...


для справки.

----------


## PampKin Head

> . Дар Дхармы  
> Такой дар подносят, помогая другим встать на путь Дхармы, например: давая посвящения, объясняя Дхарму, давая устную передачу и т.д. Однако, пока ты не искоренил в себе эгоистические желания, все твои попытки помогать другим будут [пустыми], словно образы [отраженные в зеркале].  
> 
> Ученики спросили Атишу: *когда можно будет брать себе учеников, помогать другим и выполнять ритуал пова для умерших?*
> 
> Атиша ответил:
> 
> *Вы сможете брать учеников, когда постигнете пустоту и овладеете
> ясновидением. 
> ...


там же...

----------


## Ali

> Али, у меня где-то в залежах могут отыскаться записи его ретрита 1999 года, кажется, где он рассказывал в том числе и о практике Дзогчен. Возьмите и сравните с объяснениями подлинных учителей Дзогчен - все выводы сделайте сами. Кроме того, я помню, меня очень поразило, как Дорже Жамбо со злобой в голосе рассказывает о неких "местных тантристах", которые заявляли ему, дескать, нет практики, которую он передаёт. Он потом извинился перед слушателями за грубость выражений, но всё равно было очень странно.


Так я ж про это и говорю - первоисточники в студию. Могу дать адрес по личке - вышлите, если не трудно.

----------


## dongen

цитата: "Как я понял с этого и других сайтов Учителей Кайсена и Терасаву приглашал все же он?.........."

нет. Эти наставники приехали по иным соображениям. В частности - Дзюнсей Тэрасава сыним..
Что касается Кайсена - то уважаемый Дордже Жамбо был одним из основных организаторов его приезда в Киев, но не единственным. Предварительно побывав в Польше в дзен-центре (монастыре) школы Кайсена на ретрите.

----------


## Ali

Ай-яй-яй! Маленькая ложь порождает большое недоверие. Насчет Терасавы я еще уточню, а вот с Кайсеном все достаточно прозрачно - Влад Журба из Нингмы все описал на нескольких форумах.

----------


## Ersh

Тэрасаву-сэнсея выслали на Украину в административном порядке из России. Стоял ли за этим Дорже Жамбо, мне неизвестно. Но если он утверждает, то...  Влад Журба действительно принимал участие в организации приезда Кайсена-роси.

----------


## Ali

> Тэрасаву-сэнсея выслали на Украину в административном порядке из России.


 Выслали в 1991 году??? А как же он тогда проводил свои марши мира в Чечне в 1994-95??? Оперируйте, пожалуйста, все же проверенной инфой.

----------


## Ali

Ладно. Буду сам разбираться, а то все здесь уж очень мутно...

----------


## dongen

> Ай-яй-яй! Маленькая ложь порождает большое недоверие. Насчет Терасавы я еще уточню, а вот с Кайсеном все достаточно прозрачно - Влад Журба из Нингмы все описал на нескольких форумах.


Вы прежде чем трепать языком по поводу лжи - спросите у Кайсена - зачем и почему он приехал в Украину.
После него спросите Бодхидхарму - зачем тот в Китай пожаловал.  :Smilie:  
Потом возможно и себя спросите..... глядишь и ответите себе самому  :Wink:  
С глубоким уважением и почтением! первую посылку никоим образом не воспринимайте как "жесть"  :Big Grin:  
Аминь!

----------


## dongen

> Выслали в 1991 году??? А как же он тогда проводил свои марши мира в Чечне в 1994-95??? Оперируйте, пожалуйста, все же проверенной инфой.


Вы следователем не работали? видать замашки младшего опера. Пора бы и до старшего дорасти!  :Stick Out Tongue:   Спросите в Ниппондзан мёходзи - как Дзюнсей Тэрасава сыним пожаловал в Украину.
Потом себя спросите - откуда вопросы то растут?? !! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Не, ну впервые Тэрасаву в Донецк и Украину все-таки Дорже привез. Мне тогда довелось их общение переводить.

В Бурятии Дорже действительно некоторое время жил, тому есть независимые свидетельства. У Дарма-Доди в те времена перебывали практически все европейцы, искавшие Дхарму в Бурятии. И Дорже никогда не утверждал, что учился в Иволге. Там учились (недолго) двое его учеников. Его Святейшество Далай-лама в 1991 в Бурятии действительно давал тантрические посвящения-благословения, которые получали несколько тысяч человек. О посвящениях, благодаря которым кто-то мог бы сам стать ваджрачарьей и давать посвящения, и речи быть не могло. Благословение на распространение Дхармы получить тоже совсем нетрудно, но это отнюдь не означает право давать тантрические или монашеские посвящения.

А вот чему мне не удалось найти независимых свидетельств, так это существованию тибетца-нингмапинца Чойчена-Дорже. Практически у всех своих знакомых старых буддистов в Бурятии я об этом спрашивал, но в ответ мне просто смеялись и говорили, что если бы такой был, то все они у него бы учились. Не удалось встретить и независимое подтверждение существования ордена Лунг-Жонг-па. Споры по поводу аутентичности учения Дорже Жамбо ведутся многие годы, но такие сторонние свидетельства никогда не появлялись.

Полное монашество в гелуг Дорже никак не мог получить: в российской гелуг (да и в российском буддизме вообще), насколько мне известно, вообще нет Сангхи, то есть четырех бхикшу (гелонгов), проживающих совместно. Бурятские священнослужители либо женатые миряне, либо в лучшем случае гецулы (более низкое монашеское посвящение). Недавно на форуме обсуждалась эта тема и единственный бхикшу был "обнаружен" в Петербурге. Но даже если в то время и было четыре монаха, полное монашеское посвящение не дают без многолетнего послушничества и начального монашества. На сайте пишется о монашестве нингма, но в нингма то же самое монашество, что и в остальном тибете - мула-сарвастивадинское - и везде требуется четыре бхикшу, которых никак не может заменить даже тантрический учитель. Монашеская Сангха в Украине в традиционном буддийском смысле - это абсурд. А монастырь это просто форма юридической регистрации религиозной организации.

По поводу различных несуразностей в изложении Учения и его истории, присутствующих на сайте Лунг-Жонг-па, здесь уже хорошо высказался Петр (Legba). Хотя это конечно неполный список.

Я здесь постарался затронуть только вопросы, которые имеют отношение либо непосредственно к буддийскому учению, либо к истории его распространения (в т.ч. в России и Украине). Думаю, что этого вполне достаточно.

----------


## Ali

О, приятно услышать спокойный "разбор полетов"! Кстати, насчет "младшего опера" - предпочитаю все таки проверять информацию, иногда интересные факты всплывают. В т.ч. и в отношении реального уровня знаний некоторых "мега-практиков" с данного форума. (Уточнять не буду, чтоб никого не задевать)  :Wink:

----------


## Ali

Кстати, если уж речь зашла о монашестве: кто-нибудь может сказать сколько и какие конкретно обеты принимают гецулы? Или дать ссылочку на текст, где это четко разъяснено?

----------


## Dondhup

> Этот Орден создал Дорже Жамбо. Он зарегистрирован в госслужбах, а посему формально и реально существует, имеются последователи. Качество практики в нём - это другой вопрос, линии преемственности и т.д.
> Например, мне может часть имени "Жамбо" не особо импонирует мягко говоря, а вот "Дордже" - сильно! 
> что из этого? моё восприятие и всё - никому не навязываю.


Этот человек самозванец, никакого отношение к линии ньингма он не имеет.
Он утвержал что учился ньингма в Иволгинском дацане и в Бурятии, я специально наводил справки - он там не учился.
Его личность обсуждалась ранее неоднократно на БФ.

----------


## Dondhup

> "Дорже Жамбо не получал тантрийское посвящение от Далай-ламы, он получал от него обеты бодхисаттвы."
> Насколько я понял, речь идет о большем посвящении, которое давал Далай-лама в 1991 г. в Иволге. Один мой знакомый, который тоже там был, говорил, что в третий день посвящения давалось именно тантрическое посвящение, в частности Хайягрива. Или это не относится к Тантре?


Присуствовать на ванге не значить его автоматически получить.

----------


## Ali

Вы отказываете в ванге всем присутствующим на том ванге  в Иволге - или эта честь распространяется только на ДЖ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ali

Итак, господа, поскольку тема себя уже, как мне кажется, исчерпала, и разговор пошел по кругу, попытаюсь "подбить бабки". Т.е. – поделиться некоторыми мыслями, которые у меня возникли при прочтении многих страниц этого форума. Сразу же прошу прощение за возможное многословие.
   Итак, у меня есть определенный бизнес, и есть подчиненный мне персонал. Предположим, ко мне поступает на работу некий человек и, показывая различные свои дипломы и научные регалии, начинает очень умно и логично рассказывать как он может улучшить мой бизнес. Если я поверю ему на слово, то сильно рискую своими деньгами. Поэтому я собираю о нем различную информацию, которая может дать мне объективную оценку реальных, а не декларируемых им способностей. Как? Очень просто: я узнаю, имел ли он уже опыт такой работы и ГДЕ, КАК и ЧТО он УЖЕ сделал.
   Теперь – экстраполирую этот же метод на другой случай: предположим, есть некий НУ-ОЧЕНЬ титулованный лама и есть другой лама, без титулов и регалий. Как я могу определить, кто из них эффективней как Учитель? Я БУДУ СМОТРЕТЬ НА ИХ УЧЕНИКОВ. Потому что я ищу компетентного именно Учителя, то есть человека, способного научить, а не титулы или мертвое академическое знание. Для этого данный и пару других форумов представляют любопытный срез русскоязычного буддизма, позволяющие быстро "протестировать" различные буддийские группы на уровень культуры общения, толерантность к другим группам, уровень знаний, активность и т.д. А заодно, пусть и косвенно, определить компетентность их Учителей именно как воспитателей своих учеников.
   Далее. Предположим, я располагаю некоторыми свободными средствами и горячим желанием использовать эти средства на спонсирование деятельности по распространению Дхармы в своей стране. Какую из буддийских групп мне выбрать для сотрудничества? Естественно ту, которая УЖЕ проявила себя в данной деятельности (строит центры, активно сотрудничает с другими группами, приглашает Учителей, переводит и издает буддийские тексты, проводит лекции и ретриты и т.д.). Для Ваджраяны это даже проще, поскольку в ней предполагаются длительные ретриты и систематический контроль Учителя – а для этого нужна материальная база, т.е. стационарные ретритные центры в которых постоянно проживают компетентные Учителя. Словесами здесь не отделаешься – нужно работать, а это хороший тест на сплоченность группы и самоотдачу ее членов во имя Дхармы. Опять же, Интернет мне позволяет достаточно быстро собрать первичную информацию о наличии или отсутствии таковой деятельности у существующих групп. 
  Вот, собственно и все. Если вы сами внимательно просмотрите данный форум под указанной точкой зрения, то думаю, вы сами легко сможете вычленить группы, с которыми я вряд ли захочу сотрудничать, а с которыми - наоборот.
   С сим пока разрешите откланяться.

----------


## Ersh

Успехов в спонсировании  бизнеса! Конечно, удобнее работать с приятными людьми, чем с теми, кто прямо говорит то, что думает. Плоды собирать Вам. Тема закрыта.

----------

Torkwemada (25.12.2009)

----------

